# USB and 1.1a

## keschrich

Just yesterday I upgraded my system from 1.0 to 1.1a, and now it seems that I can't sync my USB visor.  Normally when I press the hotsync button a USB connection is made for the data to go through, but now when I load usbview and hit the button no USB connection is made at all.

Anybody know what could have happened?

----------

## mkeadle

Just to be sure, does lsmod show the correct modules loaded? The handspring needs usb-uhci (or possible usb-ohci), usbserial, and visor. If those modules are loaded, or the support is compiled into the kernel, then the mechine *should* recognize the PDA. What do you see in /var/log/messages? Any messages that it's been detected, or maybe nothing at all? Try running 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and then plug in your cradle and try doing a hotsync.

Also, which device files in /dev where you using before to access your Handspring?

----------

## keschrich

Yes, all of the correct modules are loaded, inc. uhci, usb-serial, and visor..  nothing comes up at all in /var/log/messages when I hit the hotsync button, as I said before, no USB connection is registered at all..

The devices it uses are /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyUSB1, both of which were created correctly as everything worked fine before I upgraded to 1.1a

----------

